# Identical twins same sac u/scan pics included



## tinks80

At my last scan 6w1d we seen 1 very dominant heartbeat & fetal pole, however up above it to the right there was another faint light flicker, about half the size of the dominant one, the sonagrapher said it looks like a maternal blood vessel but is unsure & couldn't rule it yes or no if it was a twin as it was soo early and as it wasn't as dominant & strong as the other one below it. 

My question is has anyone had a scan like this? Or identical twins sharing the same yolk sac? And found out further down the track at later scan?


----------



## angelpants

Hi tinks....
not had anything like this but just wanted to say congrats and good luck, hope everything works out for you!
We didn't find out it was twins (fraternal) until our 12 week scan so there was no denying it!
xx


----------



## chetnaz

Hi hun, congrats on your pregnancy. I have id twins but i didnt find out until t'he 12 week scan, which by then it was quite obvious. They shared a sac but had a thin membrane seperating them. T'he only thing I can say is that twin 2 was about 5 days smaller than twin1 but he soon caught up and all was fine. Will they scan u again anytime soon?


----------



## tinks80

ive enclosed a couple of picture hope these work? 

https://i54.tinypic.com/dlp5w7.jpg
https://i56.tinypic.com/axmyy8.jpg
https://i56.tinypic.com/1zd7yh.jpg

if you look in the right hand corner this is where we could see the other flicker, its not as dominant as the other one obviously but it was there, soo anxious to figure this out


----------



## beckyboo1980

I had one twin much smaller than the other and no visible heartbeat at 7 weeks, but by 8 weeks it had caught up and heartbeat was visible. They did have seperate sacs. Don't know if this helps. Good luck and big hugs!
Beckyboo
XXX


----------



## Cuffy

My two were the same size more or less and you couldn't miss them but if you had one that was a late implanter that might explain it!


----------



## red mom2b

Yes, that's what mine looked like. It was one sac with two little heartbeats. Both were beating equally strong in mine though at 6.5 weeks. I know that early on a few days makes a big difference. You don't always see the heartbeat that early at all. So, I think even a faint heartbeat that early is still a good sign.


----------



## tinks80

Thanks girls I'm soo anxious to find out, I have another scan in 3 days on Thursday I'll be 8w1d then so fx it gives us more idea what's going on, 

Just seems weird seeing 2 flickers in the one sac & then the pic up the top of list you can clearly see 2 beans next to each other, & the flickers were lil distance apart, the suspense is killing me :-( lol


----------



## red mom2b

you are so luck you get another one so soon!!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

good luck on your next scan!


----------



## tinks80

Thanks just had scan other day & there is just 1 lil bubby in there :) healthy & happy soo excited


----------



## knitbit

Congrats! Glad to hear all is well.


----------

